# VW Daylight Running Lights



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all.

VW Polo Daylight running Lights - So how do you turn the darned things off...!...? 

I've tried the handbook technique of holding the indicator stalk down and back, then turning the ignition off for 3 seconds as per the instructions. But to no avail. 

I know that its a legal requirement for new cars to have them, but thought it was at the discretion of the owner as to when and whether they are used, unless I'm mistaken?

Does anyone else have experience as to how to turn off DRL's on VW cars?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

My Polo's the same, tried doing what it said in the manual (about 20 times) without success, it also mentions that they can be disabled buy pulling a fuse but doesn't say which one!

I rang Vdub and they put me through to a mechanic... err sorry technician. Apparently there is a cut off date where after which you're stuck with them so they can't be turned off because of the new legislation..

That said I'm still hunting, where there's a will there's a way. I'm sure I've read somewhere that the can be turned off via VAG.com but I haven't been able to find the info again yet.

_Update.. Cars built from Feb 2011 on, all have em and they cannot be turned off.. I don't think that they can turned off via VAG.com as there are apparently no settings to change.._


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yep say thank you to the EU all new cars that were approved from end of last year have a legal requirement of DRL's which cannot be turned off at all.

Also effective for trucks from next year


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

that sucks! DRL's look a bit pap. so much for sneaking around in the dark... hows a guy supposed to stalk people now!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> that sucks! DRL's look a bit pap. so much for sneaking around in the dark... hows a guy supposed to stalk people now!


push it :lol: and moan about fuel prices :lol:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, appreciated. Oh dear. Its seems that before this car I was capable of thinking for myself and discretionally using sidelights when appropriate to the conditions? Not any more it seems! Hey ho.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Thanks for the info guys, appreciated. Oh dear. Its seems that before this car I was capable of thinking for myself and discretionally using sidelights when appropriate to the conditions? Not any more it seems! Hey ho.


Side lights are useless under any circumstance IMHO.least DRL's are brighter still does not stop the clown society of the roads having sidelights and foglights on or even better full headlights and foglights on a bright sunny day WTF you really that blind! :wall:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't mind em really, they do actually do what they're intended to do and make the car more visable. It's just I've had many a year in old cars that on them cold dark winter morning, wouldn't have stood a chance of cranking over if I'd have had the headlights turned on...:doublesho:doublesho

I did find a place that does proper Vdub mudflaps for about half the price of retail if you want the link..


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I do agree re the intention of the DRL, its just nice to have the choice as to when to use them I guess. 

The link for the mudflaps would be cool :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yetizone said:


> I do agree re the intention of the DRL, its just nice to have the choice as to when to use them I guess.
> 
> The link for the mudflaps would be cool :thumb:


But if you had a choice then the majority would probably switch them off which kind of defeats the object...the one i believe should be stopped is the dumb foglight turning thing i mean whats the point in that!


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i seem to remember the days of sticking leds in headlamps or in the bumper wasnt liked - now it appears leds have become a requirement on a car - the car modders were well ahead on this one.

wonder if there will be a legal req for hids on every new car over the next few years


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> But if you had a choice then the majority would probably switch them off which kind of defeats the object...the one i believe should be stopped is the dumb foglight turning thing i mean whats the point in that!


Yup, evry boy racer and his dog has the fogs on in blazing sunshine cuz it makes em look cool innit.... Err No, it makes you look a di ck..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

just seen your new car very nice  if u look under the steering wheel there should be the fuse panel if u just pop that out there is a switch under there for the dlr


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

In the new fabia vRS which has them there is a hidden switch under the steering column trim which enables/disables. 

Edit: Argh beated!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have them on my Golf. Mine can be switched on/off via the on-board computer - it's simply a case of taking the "tick" out of a check-box. Maybe you have this option? I'm quite happy with them and leave mine operational.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

-tom- said:


> just seen your new car very nice  if u look under the steering wheel there should be the fuse panel if u just pop that out there is a switch under there for the dlr


I'll have a look later today, it does mention the removal of a fuse in the owners manual, but doesn't say where or which one.

Cheers


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

We have a new Polo and i'll be honest, i like the daylight running lights. I swear i notice a difference in people actually seeing me and waiting at junctions etc rather than just pulling out. Bit of a change of subject but i like one of the laws in Florida (other US states too?), where if it's raining your headlights must be on. They should do that here as the amount of nobs driving about in the rain you can hardly see is crazy. 

P.S Wouldnt mind that link to the VW mudflaps too. The price of them at our dealer is insane.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

rtjc said:


> We have a new Polo and i'll be honest, i like the daylight running lights. I swear i notice a difference in people actually seeing me and waiting at junctions etc rather than just pulling out. Bit of a change of subject but i like one of the laws in Florida (other US states too?), where if it's raining your headlights must be on. They should do that here as the amount of nobs driving about in the rain you can hardly see is crazy.
> 
> P.S Wouldnt mind that link to the VW mudflaps too. The price of them at our dealer is insane.


No bother to be honest was gonna post it up but forgot.. Just have a look under Polo, I think mudflaps are under "protection" link. That place does em for £38 ish a pair, as opposed to £70 a pair at dealers. They come all boxed up with instructions, fasteners, etc. You do have to dill some little holes in plastic arch liner (none in metalwork) I just took my time one warm afternoon.

http://www.shop4volkswagen.co.uk/


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

-tom- said:


> just seen your new car very nice  if u look under the steering wheel there should be the fuse panel if u just pop that out there is a switch under there for the dlr


Just had a little look, there's nothing there on New Polo. Had a good look through fuse box and there are no switches, all fuses, annoyingly none of the fuses have there circuit identified, just value.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Are you sure there's not a diagram at the back of the manual showing what fuse is for what?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Are you sure there's not a diagram at the back of the manual showing what fuse is for what?


Nope, I'm one of those saddo's who does sit and read the owners manual, as you say I can remember seeing many a diagram of fuse values and there purpose in the past. But there aren't any in the manual or manual supplements.

Apparently for cars built after 7 of February 2011 DRLs are mandatory.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

if switching off is impossible then suppose you could just put a manual switch on the wiring loom somewhere? just a thought.

i quite like the day running lights, especially the vertical ones on the citroen DS3 where they look like they're built into a vent on the bumper. however the ones that stick them on their 1993 bmw's probably don't realise how ridiculous they look! if it wasn't factory fitted then it just looks totally wrong! 

i've noticed a lot now that people use them instead of sidelights at dusk. looks mean!


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

id just trace the fuse and put a switch in somewhere descreet... but i am an auto electrician.

its even a bit more difficult to do that these days


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't mind them at all, they do what they're supposed to do and make the car more visible. 

It's just that it does mention in the manual that they can be switched off, but it would appear for cars built after Feb 7th 2011, that feature has been removed.

I wouldn't be suprised if there's more computing power in a new Polo than in the original space shuttle..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DampDog said:


> I don't mind them at all, they do what they're supposed to do and make the car more visible.
> 
> It's just that it does mention in the manual that they can be switched off, but it would appear for cars built after Feb 7th 2011, that feature has been removed.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if there's more computing power in a new Polo than in the original space shuttle..


Hows your car running buddie, congratulations on winning the farecla range by the way.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Hows your car running buddie, congratulations on winning the farecla range by the way.


Yeah gobsmacked at winning that, never won anything before..

Cars terrific, very pleased indeed with it. Tsi engine is astonishing, there's no way it's a 1.2, I just don't believe em..

Even been polishing some of the pipes under the bonnet..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your engine looks like brand new, well its a new car anyway.

Very clever engineering from vw.

Mines not running perfect, off the road currently, down on power delivery, very noisy for a diesel and a drag in first gear, i hear all kinds of engine vibration underneath the engine whilst driving, have not a clue whats up with it, even my mechnic is baffled plus vw.

Your clean engine would put my engine to shame big time.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, I thought while it's new I'll go mad and get it spotless before the dust and grime get in.

My uncle had an Audi A4 that suddenly had a huge drop off in power. It turned out to be the catalytic converter had fallen apart and all but blocked the exhaust. You had any daignostics done?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DampDog said:


> Yeah, I thought while it's new I'll go mad and get it spotless before the dust and grime get in.
> 
> My uncle had an Audi A4 that suddenly had a huge drop off in power. It turned out to be the catalytic converter had fallen apart and all but blocked the exhaust. You had any daignostics done?


Yeah i have the diagnostics done on the vehicle, vag.com, twice, picked no error codes, even paid vw for this, for £60 pounds.

They can't seem to resolve the issue, which is a shame, i know the car is 9 years old, but with 112,000 miles over the clock, but i assumed diesel engines run more longer than this.

Mine has properly had it, its noisy, powers down, under 1,200 rpm there is shutter noise underneath the car, beats me.

I drive it, just about, was my pride and joy once, its just shame i can't afford a new car, let alone a machine polisher.

Anyway thanks for your input, much appreciated.

Enjoy the new polo, hows it going towards polishing wise, love to see photos of the whole car.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Mine has properly had it, its noisy, powers down, under 1,200 rpm there is shutter noise underneath the car, beats me.
> 
> I drive it, just about, was my pride and joy once, its just shame i can't afford a new car, let alone a machine polisher.


Sorry to hear that mate, 112K should be mid life mileage really.

I know that I'll keeping it running as long as I can feeling too. Almost 11 years with last car, and I wounldn't of had enough money for this if it wasn't for some redundancy money. Plus I've not been too well and thought it's now or never.

I'll post some pics when I get chance, I'm not very good with cameras..


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

My dad recently had a vibration while accelerating on his TDCI Ford engine.

Took it to Ford and as its just out of warranty paid £89 "diagnostics test". They said, it could be GEAR BOX, DRIVE SHAFTS or FLY WHEEL and he would need to replace each inturn (starting with the cheapest) to diagnose and fix it!!!

He then went to a local indy garage, a young lad went for a test drive, FOR FREE immidiately diagnosed left hand drive shaft and supplied and fitted for less than £200!!! Well worth trying indy before main stealer!!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link DampDog, Yeah the dealer wanted £80+ a pair! I'll go have a look at these guys' site


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

rtjc said:


> Thanks for the link DampDog, Yeah the dealer wanted £80+ a pair! I'll go have a look at these guys' site


I found them very good, packaging was all genuine VW, and delivery was prompt. When funds allow I'll get some mats and a few bits from them.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DampDog said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, 112K should be mid life mileage really.
> 
> I know that I'll keeping it running as long as I can feeling too. Almost 11 years with last car, and I wounldn't of had enough money for this if it wasn't for some redundancy money. Plus I've not been too well and thought it's now or never.
> 
> I'll post some pics when I get chance, I'm not very good with cameras..


Hi dampdog, sorry for the late reply back, i;m now though.

Mate i hope your health issues improve, i mean that, you seem a very genuine heart to heart guy on here.
Your lucky having a new motor, i need to testdrive a polo 1.2 sometime, but i donlt have the money to buy one, but yeah least it will show what new vws are on about.

Yeah its my motor mate, i had chance to spend my hard earn t cash on detailing gear, but decided to change the cambelt and tensioners on the car, because it was due.
My car been to the bodyshop several times, and when it came back, the issues started, engine shanking, donlt know what on earth they have done to the car.
The power of a pd engine, is immense, but mines slow, i need to get the bottom of this, once i have cash.
Its a shame, i have been putting money aside for myself, to buy my first machine polisher, but thats a miss at the moment, running my car how it use to will change my life forever.
God knows how i can do this, its been vag.comed several times.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Cheers Trip, thank you for the kind thoughts. Likewise mate I enjoy your posts.

I assume you already use a Vdub indie for work you can't do yourself, might just be worth having a little ring round, some are better than others. I don't know which part of the country you're in but I used Votex in Congleton, Cheshire. They have been very good, real enthusiasts. Might be worth joining a Vdub forum and asking some questions, there are some very knowledgeable guys about who may be able to point you in right direction.

I know what it's like to hunt for every penny, with having a dodgy heart I've only worked part time for the past 12 years, so lived hand to mouth for most of them. (I'm not working at all at moment because it's got a bit worse) New Polo is my swan song, what little savings I had and redundancy stash are all in the Polo.. which will be with me for a very long time..


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

DampDog - :thumb: Many thanks for the link for the mudflaps and the info regarding the lights. Very much appreciated indeed. Sorry to hear about the health issue too.

--

Thanks for all the comments / advice about the DRL's. Looks like they are here to stay unless I start to have a good poke around in the fuse box. I don't really want to be fiddling around too much if its not a simple 'owners handbook' type fix. Looks like manufacturers may be making it a little more difficult for them to be switched off due to the legislation. 

Anyway, having run the car for a little while now, I'm going to eat humble pie as I'm actually warming to the idea of them! I guess its just one less thing to think about as weather conditions change from good to bad, just in case one forgets to turn the lights on in a summer storm!

I'm now noticing that most of the newer cars on the road actually have them switched on (whether or not they have the option to disengage). Before I'd never really taken much notice of vehicle age in relation to DRL use, but it seems that the vast majority of newish cars have them in use. Now we can all join Volvo - ahead of their time?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

yetizone said:


> DampDog - :thumb: Many thanks for the link for the mudflaps and the info regarding the lights. Very much appreciated indeed. Sorry to hear about the health issue too.
> 
> Before I'd never really taken much notice of vehicle age in relation to DRL use, but it seems that the vast majority of newish cars have them in use. Now we can all join Volvo - ahead of their time?


I'm the same, never really noticed how many new cars actually had them until I had them, now they seem to be everywhere.

Thank you for you comments re my health. I'm not so bad. As I say i had a heart attack and triple bypass just over 13 years ago. It just more recently I've been diagnosed with a leaky heart valve and left side of my heart is enlarged. It's also left me with bradycardia (slow heart rate) and i have palpitations pretty much all the time now. All really down to the heart attack. Biggest problem is just dizzy spells and fatigue, I get tired very quickly so I've learned to do everything at my pace. I'm ok though, I've gotten used to being a statistical blip having a heart attack at 35..


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a new Polo 6R 1.4 16valve. The idea of DRL is good but i can't fathom why they didn't just have the dash also lite up during the day so then you don't have to turn the light on that are already on just for the dash to light up! 

Also why VW didn't fit LED drl lights as standard is beyond me :driver:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

surely you could fabricate a switch ? even using one of the blanks on the dash to retain oem look ( ps i drive a 13 yr old car , not sure if newer cars even have blanks anymore lol )


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Bit of a long shot - but as the car is similar to the Skoda Fabia - if you look under the steering wheel toward the bottom of the dash - there may be a small plstic cover you can remove and behind that is a switch - flick the switch and off they go ( if its got it obviously)


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I have been trying to do this in my Golf but I think as it's a brand new one & has surpassed the 'cut-off line' it isn't possible. :wall:

My fellow chum (DW58) _is_ able to deactivate his DRL's (he has a 2010 Golf) & I have a 2012 Golf, but there is no option whatsoever on my MFD for deactivation but there is on his........this will be where between these dates obviously that the changes were implemented. 

Personally I don't like the DRL's, I find them annoying but I just have to accept them & live with it!!

:driver:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jim - AFAIK the legislation which introduced mandatory DRLs also stipulates they must work 24/7. The mnadatory implementation date was sometime in Feb/Mar 2011.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Interesting Rob.

I presume that the compulsory need for DRL's will apply to all models of cars? I've seen a few of the new facelift Peugeot 107's with them (which don't look cool!) but to think that they may be fitted on every new car (including Micra's, Ka's etc) is a funny thought.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

AFAIK the legislation originated with our EU Masters in Brussels/Strasbourg or somewhere around there. In three weeks of driving in Europe (Belgium/France/Germany/Luxembourg) in April-May there were just as many cars there using DRLs as here.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I love DRL's.

Wouldn't turn mine off if I had the option.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree, quite happy with them and think they make the roads safer, it's far harder to miss seeing a car with DRLs on. Even before getting my Golf Mk.6 with DRLs, I tended to drive on dipped headlights in many conditions when light was less than perfect as we often get here in northern Scotland.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Apparently for cars built after 7 of February 2011 DRLs are mandatory.


Just for info, mine was built on 14 March 2011 and doesnt have DRL's


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine was built on 2nd July 2012 & as said, does have DRL's. :wall:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I like my DRL's too, i cant see why people are so bothered about them.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Mine was built on 2nd July 2012 & as said, does have DRL's. :wall:


Better get used to them Jim - they're here to stay


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I havent tried a newer cars but VCDS may allow them to be turned off, i have seen on some American forums that some posters have done this on new cars, all they needed was VCDS and a Euro light switch (which we will already have)


----------

